# Raw Feedin' the Poodles



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a little iPhone video of the poo's eatin' their dinner! Please, ignore the embarrassing commentary! :redface:

Millie is, er, was, enjoying some chunks of grass fed beef, Henry is having a big hunk of raw green beef tripe and Tiger is eating a chicken back plus some Primal lamb.

YouTube - ‪IMG_0720.MOV‬‏


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like their snoods LOL

And their coat colors go well together. Very nice!


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

Your poodles are beautiful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, snoods are so funny. 
Looks like Tiger is getting the hang of raw quite nicely. You need to add him to your sig!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My Chihuahua is on my lap and started growling when we watched your video. I think he's jealous that he's already eaten his chicken for dinner! Ha!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

great video!!! they look like they quite enjoy their dinner!!! in their snoods!! :lol:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVE that video!!:thumb:  SOO cute!!:biggrin:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

oh my gosh, Millie looks like a milk maid or something with her snood on... so precious! LOL i love how the orange goes perfectly with her color and Henry's purple goes great with his striking black coat.


----------

